# Brookfield Genworth



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

brookfield to buy remainder of Genworth. Genworth Up 25%



https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/canadas-brookfield-business-partners-buy-120540944.html


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

But pretty much a non-issue for BBU.UN stock today. Just another day in the Brookfield empire.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Lets hope Genworth (now Sagen) keeps up the gain.


----------

